# the best website to keep all your OCs information ?



## Erinpuppy (May 16, 2017)

edit: I found a website called charahub and I'm going to try that one, it looks easy and enticing enough that i might actually start keeping the characters i think of! yay

I was never really into OCs but I still made them all the time ? (im more into character design than story telling.)
Recently I'm becoming more attached to them and I want a place where I can keep my drawings of them and add info as I come up with it. I have adhd so keeping the info on my own isn't working out. i lose everything i write down and i forgot about things when I can't see them. I figure it might work out well to be able to bookmark a website and keep my OC collection there

Can anyone recommend me a website for this ? maybe the one that's easiest to use.. I get frustrated if I have to click around too many settings just to post an image....


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2017)

A site for keeping all your OC information? I have no idea. Don't people keep them in text files or something on their computer, or have it added on a site, such as FA, alongside the characters themselves? That's what I'd do. Worst case scenario, use SkyDrive or something?


----------



## Erinpuppy (May 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> A site for keeping all your OC information? I have no idea. Don't people keep them in text files or something on their computer, or have it added on a site, such as FA, alongside the characters themselves? That's what I'd do. Worst case scenario, use SkyDrive or something?


i found a website called charahub which looked so perfect
and then all my character ideas from the other day fled my brain.. 
sigh
at least i have a place to write it down where i wont lose it next time i think of them


----------



## Erinpuppy (May 16, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


> The best? Your own.
> 
> I'm going this route myself actually. I just purchased web hosting, a domain name, and a SSL certificate and set it all up yesterday. Cost me a whopping $12 for a year (although it will increase next year). Be warned, it is not super easy AT FIRST. If you don't have any experience with web design, setting up hosting and using something like Wordpress to build your site is going to take time to learn. But it is very rewarding, you can really make a cool site to host your character on and it's honestly quite fun.
> 
> If that's more than your looking for, I would suggest either Google Docs or Microsoft OneNote depending on how much info you have. Docs if using a text document with pictures and minimal organization. OneNote if text, lots of pictures and descriptions, and a lot of organization is neccessary.


yeah i needed something easy and fun so i would be enticed to use it and i found charahub so that will be perfect  

wow how much is it going to cost you next year?

if i could spend money to make my own website.. i would make a blog where i share my life hacks and crafts
but im afraid it would be too hard to do all by myself, it would never look as nice or fancy as the other hundreds of diy blogs


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2017)

I use Toyhou.se (well, sorta; I still have a ton of profiles to enter) and a Tumblr side blog for supplementary in-depth information and worldbuilding. Honestly, Tumblr can be a pretty nice way of organizing information if you make good use of tags and pages alongside the regular posts, and it's pretty easy to customize if you don't find a theme that is _quite_ what you're looking for.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 16, 2017)

Charahub is actually very great from what Ive seen. FA also lets you make separate folders and weasyl actually has a separate section for characters.

I'd stick to charahub its good


----------



## psychonautic (May 18, 2017)

Charahub is probably the best for simple character info. I have a lot of lore tied to mine so I prefer terrachronica, which is more like a wiki(minus the nice template they usually have).


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 18, 2017)

psychonautic said:


> Charahub is probably the best for simple character info. I have a lot of lore tied to mine so I prefer terrachronica, which is more like a wiki(minus the nice template they usually have).


Oh, I'd never heard of Terrachronica before; it looks really cool! Would you maybe mind sharing some screenshots of what editing/creating entries on it looks like?


----------



## psychonautic (May 18, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Oh, I'd never heard of Terrachronica before; it looks really cool! Would you maybe mind sharing some screenshots of what editing/creating entries on it looks like?


Well here's what the editor looks like, it's very simple. you can sort/link things into categories and classifications(I use mine to distinguish things from the spiritual and mortal world). most of these categories are default things you can edit.





And what the page looks like. the layout isn't really customizable, but most names will autolink to their article if it exists(afaik you can't add them yourself)


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 19, 2017)

Thank you, that definitely helps get a better idea of how it's set up!


----------

